# mango zips $10,000



## ommpc (Dec 19, 2008)

email me for more info @ Ican'[email protected]


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Dec 19, 2008)

ridiculous, did you read the site rules yet? I'm pretty sure you were asked by one of the moderators to do that in another post.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Site_Rules.html


----------



## Trent45 (Dec 19, 2008)

Go barter elsewhere. Your goods are worthless here. I say!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 19, 2008)

Every post this person is doing has 'ommpc Online Medical Marijuana Patients Collective' mentioned.


----------



## Hick (Dec 19, 2008)

..taken care of..


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 19, 2008)

btw... what the Hell is a mango zip?... that costs $10,000? ? ?

...whatever it is... it better damn well be made outta gold or something...:holysheep:


----------



## icegrower (Dec 19, 2008)

i must ask the same thing as the crazy guy did, what the heck is Mango zip's must be something nice with that pricetag


----------



## Hick (Dec 19, 2008)

ommpc's post was edited to improve discouragment.


----------



## Kupunakane (Dec 19, 2008)

Yo Ho,
  I tracked this character clear over into CannaWorld! turns out he is accused of being a scammer, and not much else was said other than the other folks are now starting to warm everybody away from this dude. Take it for what it's worth.

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------

